# unemploymentsimulator2016 has a job



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

how on earth did that happen eh? I start an induction day next week, no promises that this will go amazing in terms of anxiety but something to tide me over until christmas will help me a lot. I explained in the interview I have difficulty dealing with people, have social anxiety and can't deal with high pressure scenarios well but they still want me to work for them so I can only assume they might have something planned where I have minimal interaction with others? I think its a stock room job.

I mentioned before about how my neighbour is being evicted as he is a pain, he is still here even after the date he was meant to be evicted, apparently he has not found anywhere else to live... even though he has a partner and family that come over here all the time (can he not stay with them) he had 2 months to find a new place to live. it is a pain him still being here because of his anti social and weird behaviour with people turning up when I am trying to sleep, him making a racket when I am trying to relax. I really hoped he would be gone before I started work as this would just be added stress, just wanted some peace and a bit of zen style clarity going into this ****. oh well.

anyways, this is a positive thread! so lets get positive, I couldn't figure where else to post this!? it appears I may need a new username.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome, congrats. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats! Hope everything works out. Sounds like you have a positive spin on things. Keep it up, "proud of u"


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Whoa nice! All the best for it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

thanks everyone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We aren't done :lol.

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## feedthesoul (Aug 30, 2016)

Congratulations! That's quite a defeat!


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations sir  I'm so glad to hear  I wish you all the best & long lasting success at your job, don't let that demon called anxiety stop you. Kick it's a$*%


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think you will rehabilitate chain smoking chickenfish. You don't have to be a people person to do that.

Break a leg.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> We aren't done :lol.
> 
> Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


:yay



Carolyne said:


> Awesome, congrats. Hope you enjoy it.





coeur_brise said:


> Congrats! Hope everything works out. Sounds like you have a positive spin on things. Keep it up, "proud of u"





noydb said:


> Whoa nice! All the best for it.





geraltofrivia said:


> Congrats! :clap





feedthesoul said:


> Congratulations! That's quite a defeat!





SmartCar said:


> Congratulations sir  I'm so glad to hear  I wish you all the best & long lasting success at your job, don't let that demon called anxiety stop you. Kick it's a$*%





probably offline said:


> I think you will rehabilitate chain smoking chickenfish. You don't have to be a people person to do that.
> 
> Break a leg.





Fever Dream said:


> Congratulations and good luck with the new job!!!




thankyou lovely ladies and gents. first day was today, I survived!!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

That's awesome ! :boogie


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

So you surprised yourself.

Good job. Now get a username like ForeverAlone and the next thing you know, you'll have a girlfriend. (or do you already ?)


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

noydb said:


> That's awesome ! :boogie


 thanks! :high5

I did my second day today, this was the training for the sort of work I am gonna be doing. I was working with one other person in the stock room and for the last hour I was left alone to work by myself!:banana
hope this is a taster of things to come, because there appears to be very little social interaction! :smile2:



RenegadeReloaded said:


> So you surprised yourself.
> 
> Good job. Now get a username like ForeverAlone and the next thing you know, you'll have a girlfriend. (or do you already ?)


like reverse psychology jinxing? is that a thing?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I did my second day today, this was the training for the sort of work I am gonna be doing. I was working with one other person in the stock room and for the last hour I was left alone to work by myself!:banana
> hope this is a taster of things to come, because there appears to be *very little social interaction*! :smile2:


Sounds like the best job ever :crying:


----------

